# Test Enan raw test but



## HUMANALIFE

Ok so I received 1kg of test enan and upon opening it I noticed it didn't smell the same and it was pretty gummy which test enan can get but this was just different than I've ever seen.  sent testing to jano and it did come back test enan at the dosage I wanted...but holy crap this shit crippled my delt.  shot another ml in the other delt thinking maybe I gaave myself a bad shot...nope, very painful.  So, tests positive for what it was but crippling...why is this?  I've never had test enan do this before....EVER.


----------



## Brew69420

I have. I had a 100g of test e. When I recieved it it was powder and perfect. I brewed about 80cc and then stored the rest. The next time I went to use it it had gelled. This time it was painful no matter what recipe I tried. You can toss it or deal with it. I think its the carbonic acid. Use test c and you won't deal with it again.


----------



## Brew69420

Carbolic


----------



## squatster

Humanalife- great to see you over here - you got it from the same supplier as always?


----------



## squatster

Brew69420 said:


> Carbolic



What do you mean carbolic?


----------



## Brew69420

Carbolic acid is some sort of byproduct in test e from manufacturing proces i believe responsible for the pipe. I'm not 100% on this but have read it on other boards


----------



## Brew69420

Stupid autocorrect.  Pip


----------



## HUMANALIFE

squatster said:


> Humanalife- great to see you over here - you got it from the same supplier as always?


Hey buddy...I have a few suppliers and have been with them for many years and I do write what supplier it came from when I receive supplies.
The carbolic acid issue may be what it is.


----------



## squatster

HUMANALIFE said:


> Hey buddy...I have a few suppliers and have been with them for many years and I do write what supplier it came from when I receive supplies.
> The carbolic acid issue may be what it is.



That's crazy
The only reason I asked is there have been alot of reports of problem with the main raw suppliers??


----------



## ToryJay

I would just do 250iu EOD until the day before starting PCT or not bother using it.


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> I would just do 250iu EOD until the day before starting PCT or not bother using it. All steroids I prefer to order in https://mr-pharmaceutical.com/profiles/hcg



Seems quality!


----------



## Dafatguy

Brew69420 said:


> Carbolic



This ph is too low


----------



## Badmoki

I had this happen with some powder that sat around a long time..it got gummy and hurt so bad I had to throw it out...


----------

